# Candice had a boy



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Same as Beeps delivery we have a very large boy(larger than Beeps biggest). His left front leg was over his neck on the other side of his head so I had to find it and reposition it. He was also mega stuck and had to be pulled. Just like Beeps first his tongue was turning purple by the time I could get him out. All is well though and he is happy and healthy. No name for this little guy yet but pictures below.


















Hard to believe he's only a day old.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so cute! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh he is too cute!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

He's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a little worried about his neck/head what ever it is though. He holds his head sideways and if he falls over on his left side he has a very hard time getting up and flops around on the ground and ends up slamming his head on the ground repeatedly is his efforts. Hopefully it will fix on its own. I noticed the moment I pulled him out of Candice that his head was held oddly so maybe its the way he was in the womb.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My gosh. He looks huge.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

He is huge and she is so young will be one year old in two weeks. I really don't know how the heck he even fit out her pelvis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....congrats...  :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute!!!! Congratulations :applaud:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had a couple of lambs born before who have had their neck twisted to one side - or even so they can't lift it properly. Generally just takes a few days to straighten out !

LW


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought I would update on how the big boy is doing. Here is a picture next to his momma today. Only six weeks old. :shocked:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Now that is one big boy! :clap: delayed Congrats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

He is beautiful! Seems like quiet a few of our girls are having big kids. My ff girl had a huge boy this year too. How is his head??


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks. He bobs his head up and down when he gets excited or is really trying to look at something but other than those funky movements his head and neck are just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

He's a big beautie!
What was his birth weight? His current weight?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know what his birth weight was but I guess it at 9-10lbs. As of today he is 38lbs.

Unfortunately his mothers udder is not one I could call him buck quality for and there just isn't a market for pet wethers around here. So unless someone comes out of the woodwork for him he is destined to go to freezer camp.


----------

